# Mehr Ram? Mehr Power



## jason.weissenbor (27. September 2015)

Hey zusammen=)
Ich hab mal da ne frage. Ich nehme Minecraft auf für PC. Aber lagt immer wenig hilft es wenn ich mir mehr ram kaufe? Habe gerade 

4GB Ram 

Danke im voraus


----------



## spectrumizer (28. September 2015)

4GB RAM sind wenig.

 

Wie schauen deine anderen Systemkomponenten aus? CPU, Grafikkarte, Betriebssystem, ...


----------



## jason.weissenbor (28. September 2015)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> 4GB RAM sind wenig.
> 
> Wie schauen deine anderen Systemkomponenten aus? CPU, Grafikkarte, Betriebssystem, ...


[attachment=13914:20150928_144451.jpg][attachment=13915:20150928_144443.jpg]


----------



## spectrumizer (28. September 2015)

Am Rande: Du kannst mit Alt+Druck Screenshots von einzelnen Fenstern machen und die dann per Strg+V direkt auf http://snag.gyoder http://imgur.com hochladen.

 

Zu deinem System: Bisschen betagt. 

 

Wäre noch gut zu wissen, was du für eine Grafikkarte UND Festplatte(n) hast.

Für Grafikkarte: Start -> dxdiag <ENTER> Dann oben den Reiter "Anzeige 1".

 

Das Problem, dass es die Aufnahme ruckelt, wird wahrscheinlich aus der Kombination "Zu wenig RAM" + "Langsame Festplatte" kommen.


----------



## jason.weissenbor (28. September 2015)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Am Rande: Du kannst mit Alt+Druck Screenshots von einzelnen Fenstern machen und die dann per Strg+V direkt auf http://snag.gyoder http://imgur.com hochladen.
> 
> Zu deinem System: Bisschen betagt.
> 
> ...


Nee mach alles mit handy=D

GeForce 9800 GT
Wir finde ich das andere


----------



## Ogil (28. September 2015)

Das System ist halt wirklich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr auf der Hoehe der Zeit. Die CPU (AMD64X2-4200) hat 1/8 der Leistung eines aktuellen Intel i7. Dass es da beim Streamen/Aufnehmen ruckelt wird man auch nicht mit mehr RAM verhindern koennen...


----------



## jason.weissenbor (28. September 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das System ist halt wirklich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr auf der Hoehe der Zeit. Die CPU (AMD64X2-4200) hat 1/8 der Leistung eines aktuellen Intel i7. Dass es da beim Streamen/Aufnehmen ruckelt wird man auch nicht mit mehr RAM verhindern koennen...


Was brauch ich das es aufhört?  Ich habe so 200 fps und es geht mit fraps 10-30


----------



## spectrumizer (29. September 2015)

Minecraft ist halt nicht besonders anspruchsvoll. Deswegen hast du da auch soviel FPS.
 
Die Aufnahme ist aber ein Resourcenfresser, wo sich das Alter des Systems dann auch wirklich bemerkbar macht, weil so ein Aufnahmeprogramm ja kontinuierlich einen ganzen Datenstrom zu verarbeiten hat. Aufnehmen, komprimieren, schreiben.
 
Was du machen kannst, um zu schauen, wo bei dir der Flaschenhals ist, ist den Task-Manager zu öffnen (Strg+Umschalt+Esc) und dann auf den Reiter "Leistung" wechseln. Da siehst du die Auslastung für CPU, RAM, Festplatte, Netzwerk:
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau mal, wo er während der Aufnahme viel Leistung zieht. Ich vermute, dass hier wohl CPU und Festplatte bei 100% laufen werden.

Was du versuchen kannst ist, ein anderes Aufnahmeprogramm zu probieren, zB Dxtory, Bandicam, usw. Gibt da ja einige, die auch eine individuelle Codec-Auswahl und -Konfiguration zulassen, bzw. anbieten.

Oder halt System upgraden. Aber da kannst du dir gleich ein neues System zusammenstellen (lassen), denn wie schon gesagt wurde bringt es nichts, hier mehr RAM oder eine andere CPU zu verbauen.

Schau mal hier rein: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/to...schkes-september-2015-aktualisiert-am-170915/Da ist für jeden Geldbeutel was dabei.


----------



## Mirzet (16. März 2018)

Mehr RAM kaufen!


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2018)

Auch wenn ich Thread-Nekromantie hasse.

 


Mehr RAM kaufen! 

Bei dem Alter des Systems war das vermutlich ein Board mit DDR2-Ram - wenn er Glück hatte da noch irgendwo was zu bekommen, dann für unglaublich viel Geld für wenig Zusatzleistung.

 

Ich hätte eher was in ein Upgrade-Kit investiert (Board, CPU, RAM).


----------



## Tikume (16. März 2018)

Wir wissen doch alle wie es läuft. Ein neuer Benutzer sucht sich einige alte Threads raus in die er irgendwas halbwegs unverfängliches Postet.

Paar Tage später kommt dann Werbung oder whatsoever und er ist gebannt.

 

Machs also schonmal gut, "Mirzet".


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2018)




----------



## spectrumizer (16. März 2018)




----------



## Aun (16. März 2018)

hab ich da gerade spam gelesen?


----------



## peltorkid (29. März 2018)

JA wie alle anderen kann ich dir auch nur zu mehr RAM raten. Ich finde auch, dass eine gute Grafikkarte wichtig ist, denn sonst hängt sich die dann auch auf, wodurch alles langsamer wirkt.

Du solltest dich deswegen mal schlau machen, was dein PC alles so kann und dann schauen, wo du was wie aufrüsten kannst. Es kann nämlich passieren, dass du im Endeffekt einen neuen Laptop oder PC brauchst. Und das ist natürlich nicht so ideal, weil es mit wesentlich höhren Kosten verbunden ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. März 2018)

@peltorkid Mal auf das Datum geschaut? Ich glaube nach 3 Jahren interessiert das den TE nicht mehr soooo sehr.


----------



## MikolajPL (7. April 2018)

Wir wissen doch alle wie es läuft. Ein neuer Benutzer sucht sich einige alte Threads raus in die er irgendwas halbwegs unverfängliches Postet. Paar Tage später kommt dann Werbung oder whatsoever und er ist gebannt.


 

Wenn man neu in der Community ist oder nach längerer Abwesenheit zurückkehrt, dann ist es nicht ungewöhlich, wenn man ein wenig nervös ist. Schließlich weiss man nicht, wie ihn die anderen in der Community aufnehmen.

 

Also sucht man sich ein paar Themen aus, die einem interessieren und wo man etwas zu sagen hat. Da kann es schnell passieren, dass versehentlich ein alter Thread erwischt wird. Da muss nicht immer eine böse Absicht dahinter stecken.


----------

